# Random Kitchen Photo



## Salty dog (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 1, 2014)

I love it. The 2 guys looking in the low-boy.
I haven't worked anywhere with the tickets on clothespins/wire in a long time. I miss that. Zipping tix down to the proper station.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 1, 2014)

I like having access to the tickets form both sides. Downside is cleaning the clothes pins. (Seriously we clean the clothes pins)


----------



## slash (Nov 1, 2014)

So that's the famous salty's kitchen,looks nice and bright....looks like you also have a good crew there too.. all hard at work.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 1, 2014)

In the last year we replaced all the light fixtures, range, fridge and dishwasher. Not to mention we have windows. It's a big light box. Good for photos.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 1, 2014)

And our farmer dropped off our Muscovy ducks for the season.


----------



## slash (Nov 1, 2014)

Was it cold on that day of the photo? that girls scarf looks fluffy that's what the mrs said when she just popped in.


----------



## slash (Nov 1, 2014)

Salty dog said:


> And our farmer dropped off our Muscovy ducks for the season.



Cairina Moschata never tasted one.... what are they like?


----------



## zoze (Nov 1, 2014)

So will there finally be muscovy duck II on youtube?


----------



## Boondocker (Nov 1, 2014)

hes...hes SMILING at us.

*chop off head(

(kids and wife screaming)


----------

